# finally have a complete band.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

So our band plans on playing a band wars at some clubs in a month or two. Im just wondering if usually at these type of events if people do covers? Is it a good idea?

Thanks.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've done battle of the bands doing all covers and a mixture of original and covers. Of course that was around 1990 or so. Don't know what the kids are doing nowadays!


----------

